# MMHIV Surf & Turf Herf - Auckland NZ -Feb '09



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

As all you attendees of the MMHIII will know, I put my hand up to host the next herf downunder!!

Points to consider.........

The US$1 equates to NZ$1.25

All prices quoted are tax included (unlike all your occ taxes etc at hotels)

Cubans are Legal and available:ss

Chartreuse is readily available

There are 30,000 more woman in the 18-35 age range than men!!:dr

You might see a hobbit!!:BS

Start saving your pennies.......I have done it TWICE to come to your country so give me the opportunity to extend hospitality to you.

(anyone wanting to know anything about NZ hit me up on PM or preferably on skype)


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: MMHIV Herf & Turf Herf - Auckland NZ -Feb '09*

I wish I could Michelle but I dunno if I will be able to pull this one off. Sure is an awesome location for a herf tho


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)

anyone else gonna put them name down as a maybe or better still a definate?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi let me count my money


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi let me count my money


Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi....let me count Booker's money.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi let me count my money





icehog3 said:


> Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi....let me count Booker's money.


he might have abit less courtesy of the Marriott:r

A maybe Tom, Booker and Lesley????


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi....let me count Booker's money.


U can use one hand Tom, and still have some fingers left over


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> he might have abit less courtesy of the Marriott:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> he might have abit less courtesy of the Marriott:r
> 
> A maybe Tom, Booker and Lesley????


If I can get over the financial mess that is divorce, I am definitely scoping this one out Michelle...would love to come herf in the NZ!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> *If I can get over the financial mess that is divorce*, I am definitely scoping this one out Michelle...would love to come herf in the NZ!


Mine is hitting me now. 5years later


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mine is hitting me now. 5years later


Yup, lots to do to get back on the right track....hope to have things back to semi-normal by mid-year.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yup, lots to do to get back on the right track....hope to have things back to semi-normal by mid-year.


No matter what by August it's on:chk:chk:chk:chk
Thats going to happen no matter what:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No matter what by August it's on:chk:chk:chk:chk
> Thats going to happen no matter what:tu


Oh, I can afford a tankful of gas and a fleabag motel. :r

Threadjack off Michelle...I am a definite "I hope so"!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Now this sounds like a herf not to be missed!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I can afford a tankful of gas and *a fleabag motel*. :r
> 
> *Threadjack off* Michelle...I am a definite "I hope so"!!


Dont u worrie about a hotel. Thread Jack over.:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Michelle, you can put Gracie and I as a maybe


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)

:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Michelle,

Heartmender and I have always wanted to see NZ! I will put the idea in her head, and see if we can hide enough money over the next 12 months to make this happen. I know I wasn't at MMH III, but maybe we can make IV!

Put us down as maybes, but trying hard for definite.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Heartmender and I have always wanted to see NZ! I will put the idea in her head, and see if we can hide enough money over the next 12 months to make this happen. I know I wasn't at MMH III, but maybe we can make IV!
> 
> Put us down as maybes, but trying hard for definite.


Excellent Cliff - I have posted this early to give people the chance to toss the idea around and get some money together if they are keen to come. As I said - if you have any questions etc, just give me a holler.


1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Michelle,

At last, a CS herf in relatively the same time zone! To get to meet the other members is an opportunity hard to let go. Put me down as a strong possibility, hopefully life doesn't get in the way, and I'll talk to my wife to see if she can make it.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ritan said:


> Michelle,
> 
> At last, a CS herf in relatively the same time zone! To get to meet the other members is an opportunity hard to let go. Put me down as a strong possibility, hopefully life doesn't get in the way, and I'll talk to my wife to see if she can make it.
> 
> ...



Great stuff Richard - but where is Kay El??

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13)  Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill(More likely than not)

 __________________


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great stuff Richard - but where is Kay El??


That'll be Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. (KL) And about 10-hours flight time away from Auckland ...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ritan said:


> That'll be Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. (KL) And about 10-hours flight time away from Auckland ...


I did wonder that but didnt want to look silly if i was wrong (although I should be used to it)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself)


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

now this is what I am talking about!!! I see myself eating lots of "cuposoup" for awhile.. 

who cares it will be worth it!!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd really like to come Michelle but I don't think eating Ramen for a year will even give me the funds to make it happen


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow!
Michelle,
Looks like a list is growing.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> I'd really like to come Michelle but I don't think eating Ramen for a year will even give me the funds to make it happen


Talk to daddy.........they might sell the new holiday home so you can come!!
 


Blueface said:


> Wow!
> Michelle,
> Looks like a list is growing.


"Build it and they will come" - my motto :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am thinking of a trip to New Zealand, to Australia, back home.
Wife and I missed our 25th anni trip last year thanks to daughter and her mischief ways.
This year, doesn't look any better.
Next year? I owe it to her and me and why not go down under?
Michelle, I think Clara and I will be a bit more than just maybe.
Would love to see New Zealand, Australia and the Great Barrier Reef.
As a diver, nothing would make me happier than to jump in that water and see the fish in my tank, living in their natural environment.

Any takers for a group stop via Australia?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I am thinking of a trip to New Zealand, to Australia, back home.
> Wife and I missed our 25th anni trip last year thanks to daughter and her mischief ways.
> This year, doesn't look any better.
> Next year? I owe it to her and me and why not go down under?
> ...


Makes sense to combine the two countries - the other option would be Fiji.

Fiji and Australia are both a three hour flight from here (sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne).

Here is a website for Orewa which is 20 mins from my house. 
 
http://www.orewa-beach.co.nz/


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Makes sense to combine the two countries - the other option would be Fiji.
> 
> Fiji and Australia are both a three hour flight from here (sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne).
> 
> ...


How long of a swim is it to Australia, Michelle? And do you have access to any "Great White Shark-proof" water wings?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> How long of a swim is it to Australia, Michelle? And do you have access to any "Great White Shark-proof" water wings?


I will go out and swim it this weekend and let you know!! 

As for the great whites - swim with a friend and throw burley on them if one comes around!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> As for the great whites - swim with a friend and throw burley on them if one comes around!!


Why would I throw RenoB on the shark?  :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Why would I throw RenoB on the shark?  :r


Don't throw him.
Just push him.:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Why would I throw RenoB on the shark?  :r





Blueface said:


> Don't throw him.
> Just push him.:r


Hey you two - leave my friend Rob alone......:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Why would I throw RenoB on the shark?  :r


With you being the Admiral, maybe you could commender the ship and we both would have a way there.:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> With you being the Admiral, maybe you could commender the ship and we both would have a way there.:chk:chk


Any good Canadian ships we could "commandeer"?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Any good Canadian ships we could "commandeer"?


One comes to mind....they are sitting in Sarnia at the moment, but let's wait till they take on a gut load of fuel first.:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> One comes to mind....they are sitting in Sarnia at the moment, but let's wait till they take on a gut load of fuel first.:r


My other motto is "anyway anyhow"!!:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> One comes to mind....they are sitting in Sarnia at the moment, but let's wait till they take on a gut load of fuel first.:r


That's why I'm in your Navy, Dave! :tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Can I run all the way over there? If I can run there, this is a definite possibility! I've always wanted to do an Ultra Marathon!:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Can I run all the way over there? If I can run there, this is a definite possibility! I've always wanted to do an Ultra Marathon!:tu


Sure.
You can run all the way down to somewheres around Chile.
Only glitch I see is that the last stretch from there is going to be a tough one on your legs.:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Why would I throw RenoB on the shark?  :r





Blueface said:


> Don't throw him.
> Just push him.:r


If anyone could throw me, it would be Tom :r



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey you two - leave my friend Rob alone......:r


Thanks for coming to my rescue, Michelle. I am in your debt


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Any takers for a group stop via Australia?


It sounds great, just going to save now!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Can I run all the way over there? If I can run there, this is a definite possibility! I've always wanted to do an Ultra Marathon!:tu


The only running I see you doing if from the mouth.....now get your a$$ down here:r



RenoB said:


> If anyone could throw me, it would be Tom :r
> 
> Thanks for coming to my rescue, Michelle. I am in your debt


No problem Rob, I've got ya back!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> If anyone could throw me, it would be Tom :r
> 
> Thanks for coming to my rescue, Michelle. I am in your debt


Ya know I was joking Brother, only place I would ever throw you would be a place to herf with ya!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Ya know I was joking Brother, only place I would ever throw you would be a place to herf with ya!


Tom,
Think about it though.
Still not a bad back up plan with all the Great Whites in that area.:r
Just kidding Rob.:r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

How long is the flight from say Orlando or Miami??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

wayner123 said:


> How long is the flight from say Orlando or Miami??


About 20 hours connecting in L.A.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> How long is the flight from say Orlando or Miami??


5.50 from Miami to LAX - 12 hrs to Auckland!!! Total 17.50 hours!! Icehog exaggerated!!:r

Sounds abit daunting but i can do it with my eyes closed


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> 5.50 from Miami to LAX - 12 hrs to Auckland!!! Total 17.50 hours!! Icehog exaggerated!!:r
> 
> Sounds abit daunting but i can do it with my eyes closed


Hey,
Portable DVD player with extra batteries and lots of movies.
Add movies on plane.
Throw in a laptop with an extra battery.
Sleep a bit here and there.
If you can't sleep, drink a bit here and there until you sleep.
If none of the above works, noise canceling headsets work great.
In no time, down under here you come.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Hey,
> Portable DVD player with extra batteries and lots of movies.
> Add movies on plane.
> Throw in a laptop with an extra battery.
> ...


Such the salesman Carlos!!

The Qantas flight I took had a huge selection of recent release movies and lots of docos, comedy, and other entertainment. Time went very quick.

Here is another website that might be worth looking at to get some ideas about this country-especially watch the video!!

http://www.newzealand.com/travel/International/


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3)  Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself
22 Vic (running over here!!)

Bump - any other names to add???

11 months to save............


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm going to toss my hat in the ring. At this point, I'm 60-40 towards going.

Do I get a cool accent?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I'm going to toss my hat in the ring. At this point, I'm 60-40 towards going.
> 
> Do I get a cool accent?


Of course you do Mark - This is the land of plenty - plenty of:BS :r:r


 1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7)  Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself
22 Vic (running over here!!)
23 Vstrommark (60/40)


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I guess we'll come . 17.5 hours of Elizabeth on my lap, she may need here own seat.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Yeah, I guess we'll come . 17.5 hours of Elizabeth on my lap, she may need here own seat.


 1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself
22 Vic (running over here!!)
23 Vstrommark (60/40)
24,25 & 1/2 Mr , Mrs and Baby Germantown Rob


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

If I can get the money, IM there. depends on how well I handle OT and how much they have of it. :tu
Carlos, if I'm going I'll hit Australia with ya:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMP BUMP BUMP

Ya better be saving ya pennies for this you guys!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP
> 
> Ya better be saving ya pennies for this you guys!!


Its gonna take more then pennies I'm afraid...:hn


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Bump


Good one Rob - Still saving you guys???? 8 Months and counting...........


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Good one Rob - Still saving you guys???? 8 Months and counting...........


I have been on a Mad spending spree, work on the house, a new coffee roaster, a new iMac, but Anne yelled at me last night when I told her I was going to build an expensive toy car. So now it is savings time since I am :bn from spending on my toys.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I loved NZ in 2002...I think I would have the same love for it in 2008...can I be counted in as a big maybe....I am going to try and figure out how I can work this into the budget...plus, what days in Feb exactly?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I loved NZ in 2002...I think I would have the same love for it in 2008...can I be counted in as a big maybe....I am going to try and figure out how I can work this into the budget...plus, what days in Feb exactly?


Hadn't got that far but really should look at firming up a date. Maybe we could look at which ones suit people the most. the weekends are 7/8, 14/15,21/22 and 28/29. Obviously people will be around for longer than a weekend but it is something to work on.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself)
22 Vic (running over here!!)
23 Vstrommark (60/40)
24,25 & 1/2 Mr , Mrs and Baby Germantown Rob
26 Big Vito
27/28 Mr & Mrs Scottishsmoker

I have updated the list.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, If I am responsible for the "Mrs." part I best be working hard....I have yet to really find a "Ms." let alone a Mrs. I will be traveling solo...Thanks though Michelle, that gave me a little bit of hope for my immediate future....now, if NYC were closer to Las Vegas...that may not be an issue


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Wow, If I am responsible for the "Mrs." part I best be working hard....I have yet to really find a "Ms." let alone a Mrs. I will be traveling solo...Thanks though Michelle, that gave me a little bit of hope for my immediate future....now, if NYC were closer to Las Vegas...that may not be an issue


Among Kiwi's many talents is the psycho, I mean psychic abilities she has. Good luck with that.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Wow, If I am responsible for the "Mrs." part I best be working hard....I have yet to really find a "Ms." let alone a Mrs. I will be traveling solo...Thanks though Michelle, that gave me a little bit of hope for my immediate future....now, if NYC were closer to Las Vegas...that may not be an issue


Hey remember there are 30,000 more single woman than men here!! You have great odds to have a Mrs by the end of the trip!!



germantown rob said:


> Among Kiwi's many talents is the psycho, I mean psychic abilities she has. Good luck with that.


I am a little psychotic - you americans find that endearing


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I am a little psychotic - you americans find that endearing


*Yes my track record with women would prove that .*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> *Yes my track record with women would prove that .*


I resemble that comment, Rob.  :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> *Yes my track record with women would prove that .*


But look at the lovely lady you have now!! I can't wait to meet your two leading ladies.



icehog3 said:


> I resemble that comment, Rob.  :r


Come now Tom - I can hook you up with a nice (or not so nice) Kiwi girl......or two. Don't forget- we have bloody good looking sheep over here and the neighbour has some beauties!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Come now Tom - I can hook you up with a nice (or not so nice) Kiwi girl......or two.


what about meeeeeeee......no kiwis for me???.........


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> what about meeeeeeee......no kiwis for me???.........


Are you sure? They really are ugly birds with nasty mouths, I can see Tom being into that but you? :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Are you sure? They really are ugly birds with nasty mouths, I can see Tom being into that but you? :r


:tg:tg:r

For anyone considering this from the East coast, i just priced out some flights.

For whatever reason it was about $1,000.00 more to book a roundtrip flight from the East coast to New Zealand, as it was to book a roundtrip flight to LA, then a seperate roundtrip flight from LA to kiwi land. Makes a huge difference, but not sure why.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> what about meeeeeeee......no kiwis for me???.........


there are surplus Kiwis here. Plenty for everyone:tu



germantown rob said:


> Are you sure? They really are ugly birds with nasty mouths, I can see Tom being into that but you? :r


Hey some guys like birds with nasty mouths - and they get prettier the more you drink:al



ResIpsa said:


> :tg:tg:r
> 
> For anyone considering this from the East coast, i just priced out some flights.
> 
> For whatever reason it was about $1,000.00 more to book a roundtrip flight from the East coast to New Zealand, as it was to book a roundtrip flight to LA, then a seperate roundtrip flight from LA to kiwi land. Makes a huge difference, but not sure why.


I paid around $2300 (US$1800) to get to Florida. At least when you get here your dollar is worth more. Exchange rate sits around US$1.00 = NZ$1.25.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Jeez...a month has gone by with no new news...any dates "solidified" yet?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Jeez...a month has gone by with no new news...any dates "solidified" yet?


Just over 6 months to go so dates will need to be sorted soon.

Maybe those who are coming can put down their preferences for the following dates:

6/7
13/14
20/21
27/28

of course it can be longer than the two days - there will be pre pre herfs and post post herfs :cb:al


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BUMP

roll up ....roll up ...come get your tickets​


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW..over a month with NO activity...5 more months


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I really want to go to this, Stilll trying to figure out how I can??????


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Not looking good for my little family making it this time around.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Not looking good for my little family making it this time around.



Bugger Rob!! Was hoping to have a cuddle with the lizard.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok guys

time to put your hand up if you are coming. Countdown is less than 6 months away. Kiwi dollar is weak against the greenback so all good for you. Here is the original list.

1) Jbailey (maybe)
2&3) Mr & Mrs Kiwi (definate!!)
4&5) Mr & Mrs Reno B (maybe)
6&7) Mr & Mrs Blueface (maybe)
8&9) Mr & Mrs Trishield (maybe)
10) Icehog (definate I hope so)
11&12) Mr & Mrs Detroit (counting money)
13) Bobarian (not to be missed)
14&15) Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (maybe)
16&17 Mr & Mrs SvilleKid (maybe)
18&19 Mr & Mrs Ritan (strong possibility)
20 Bill-Madurofan (More likely than not)
21 HavanaLover (starving himself)
22 Vic (running over here!!)
23 Vstrommark (60/40)

24 Big Vito
25/26 Mr & Mrs Scottishsmoker

So who's coming:tu:tu Be there or be square.........


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Bugger Rob!! Was hoping to have a cuddle with the lizard.


I know, I was really looking forward to coming. Lizard just turned 1 and can't stay still for more than a split second so the flight would be tough and she won't remember a thing about the trip. We will be coming one of these years .


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.travel-ticker.com/detail...&subLinePosId=0&did=D0403&tracking=deal-arrow

Now here's a good deal - timing is wrong but I am flexible!!!!!:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> http://www.travel-ticker.com/detail...&subLinePosId=0&did=D0403&tracking=deal-arrow
> 
> Now here's a good deal - timing is wrong *but I am flexible!!!!!*:tu


:r:dr


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:dr


Not as flexible as you Perry

This just in

Universal Currency Converter© Results Using live mid-market rates.
Using live mid-market rates. More currencies...
*Printed from the XE Universal Currency Converter at: www.xe.com/ucc*








Memo: .......................................................................................................................................................................








.......................................................................................................................................................................

Live rates at 2008.10.12 20:36:22 UTC *1.00 USD*

*=*

*1.64837 NZD*

United States Dollars New Zealand Dollars 1 USD = 1.64837 NZD 1 NZD = 0.606661 USD *Trade Currencies. Click here!!*



Feel rich now guys??


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

at the moment things are looking as if I'll be there:tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

SDmate said:


> at the moment things are looking as if I'll be there:tu


Am I gonna hafta fly half way around the world to meet you?!?! :r A S.H.
I.T. herf would be a lot easier :r

Seriously, still working on making this happen. It's a juggling act and sometimes looks more promising than other times. Getting to NZ is a high priority for me - if not Feb09 maybe Feb10.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SDmate said:


> at the moment things are looking as if I'll be there:tu


I'm going to try.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I cannot promise anything really want to though my first international trip it would be.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Its still looking good here...but than again...that can change...I still want to go!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Update- Might be looking better for March- two gorillas may be heading this way then.
The exchange rate is more ridiculous than it was when i first posted with you getting as much as $1.85 NZ for every US$1.

Let me know what you can do!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great my birthday is in March!

Well see Michelle I don't want to promise anything. Trust me I would REALLY like this to happen!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Great my birthday is in March!
> 
> Well see Michelle I don't want to promise anything. Trust me I would REALLY like this to happen!


It looks like it will more than likely be the weekend 13-15th March. Vstrommark has booked his flights and there are a couple of others looking into it as well.
Think how rich you will feel over here when your money nearly doubles (and we are pretty cheap anyway)

More importantly - think of those 30,000 woman longing for a strapping American lad!!


----------

